# R3 (2013 frame) with 105 or R2



## yhc (Aug 19, 2014)

Good morning. 

I am new to road biking and am in the market for my first road bike. I have narrowed down my choices to a few options and R3 is the forerunner at this time. Then I just found out about R2 yesterday. The latter is not available for a test ride as of yet. I just wanted to run it by you and get your thoughts on these 2 bikes.

Cervelo R3 w/ 2013 Frame w/ 105 components (~ $ 1800)
Cervelo R2 w/ 2014 Frame w/ 105 5800 components (~ $ 2500)

Thanks in advance for your time. 

Regards,


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you have $1800 or $2500 to spend on a bike?

Cervelo will likely offer the 2014 R3 as a 105 build once the 2015 comes out like they did with the 2013.

That would be a good deal if it's priced right as you are getting the internal cable routing and latest version of Cervélo's squoval tube shapes, as used on the R5 and the RCA, which give an aero advantage over the old tube shapes.


----------



## yhc (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply paradigmdawg. 

I thought about that possibility. However given the introduction of R2 I am not sure whether Cervelo will offer both R2 and R3 w / 105 components.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

here's more info on the R2...

FEATURES: FIRST LOOK: CERVELO ADDS NEW R2


----------



## yhc (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for the link...very helpful. From what I gather R2 has the same frame as R3 but a different type of fork.


----------

